# Infiniti Q50 S | Vossen 20'' VFS-1 Concave Wheels | Rims



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2012)

During our time in Toronto we had an extremely tight schedule to shoot some amazing cars. How does 6 shoots in one day sound to you? One of them is this extremely clean Infiniti Q50 S sedan featuring our 20x10.5 "square" setup VFS-1's in matte graphite. The owner then decided to add some gloss to the finish for a custom feel. The vehicle also features aero parts from Stillen, an exhaust from GTHaus and bagged it! We feel this might be the cleanest new Q50 around, what about you?

Visit the Whole set Here

http://youtu.be/ki9oVxEhr-A?list=UUeCmQQXai_CwKDHZRO6nDBQ

Infiniti and Beyond



Q50 S



Bags aren't just for groceries



Aerial View

​


----------

